# Tuesday Morning score



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Folks, if you have a store called Tuesday Morning anywhere near you, do yourself a favor and check it out as you never know what you'll find there...I picked up the latest releases of PL's 3 Stooges kits for $9.99 each! That's at least a 50 % savings! And as our own Night-Owl knows, I have plans for the boys...oh yesssss... :devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Incredible bargain James!! These things never go on special in Oz.
I can't wait to see what you have planned James.....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have one of those stores here. They sell overstock, discontinued, blow out stuff etc. In the past I got some AMT/Ertl kits like the cut away Millennium Falcon for about $6 and some of the old Enterprise kits. They have also had 1/32 slot car sets. But, like Ollies, Big Lots, etc. it is hit or miss as to what any particular store has.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sonuvagun, there's one right near me! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Never heard of this store before today. Looked em up and found out there's one close by. Drove over there and they only had Curly and Larry in stock. Couldn't wrap my head around purchasing the "Two Stooges" so I passed on buying them. (Somehow I just know that won't sleep tonight and will go back over there tomorrow cause they are too darn cheap to pass up...)


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

... and they'll be gone.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

R2 has them (or had them) for 10 bucks ea. I've always wanted the Three Stooges but didn't want them bad enough to pay $60.00 for them. So, this was my chance and picked'em up!

Check and see if R2 still has them on sale.

hal9001-


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

R2? Hate to sound stupid but what is this?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

airman34 said:


> R2? Hate to sound stupid but what is this?


R2 = Round 2, the company that owns AMT, MPC and Polar Lights models, among other things.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

And here I thought Tuesday Morning was ladies' clothes!

Have to check it out, most definitely. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Any other kits at Tuesday Morning?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

they recently had some of the 21st Century Toys pre-finished, 1/32 scale World War II planes. Sadly they did NOT have the kit versions of the models.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I stopped in the Merritt Island Tuesday Morning and it was only Monday morning! Must explain why I didn't find anything exciting. The only model they had was a Lindberg fire tugboat. It was the first time I've ever been in the place. There is a Dollar Store right next to it so I suspect there is some competition between them. It did appear to be a slight step merchandise wise above the Dollar Store. Now my wife wants me to take her back next Thursday on her birthday. As for me, it will be a very infrequent place to go to see if they get in some clearance models.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Bob, 
I checked out the store on Wickham this past Saturday. They had three of the Polar lights Pteranodon kits and that was it for models. That was my first time in the store, I thought I would check it out after reading this thread. Probably not a place that I will visit very often.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

All these close out-type places get whatever comes their way. That's what makes it kind of fun to vist them periodically - you never know what they may have. There'a also a store called Crafts 2000 in Monroe, MI and parts of the eastern US that frequently has great crafts items on sale in the clearance section. These stores are HUGE and well worth a trip.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Big Lots is another place that has had kits. They had the old Polar Lights stuff when the first incarnation went belly up. At the same time they had a bunch of AMT semi trailers. Before that I bought some Revell Pro Modeler airplanes at Big Lots. You could go once a week for a year and not find any kits then BAM one day they have a whole aisle full. And look around the whole store too... they don't always put kits in the toy area. They might be on an end cap display in the grocery section.

Ross/Marshalls/TJ Max stores have also had kits from time to time. Oddly I found some of the somewhat rare Revell SSP program reissue kits in one of those shops, along with AMT cars. Again, you can look there for a year and not find anything then one trip is a jackpot.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

....another reason why I wish I lived in the US....

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

...and here in the UK the kits which are being sold cheap are Airfix at the moment, the all-in-one sets with kit, glue and necessary paints in a hanger pack, appearing in all sorts of non-model shops suddenly, at around half price or less. Modelling might be in big demand here all of a sudden, but somehow I doubt it...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> ...And look around the whole store too...


...Because these places often have great modeling stuff, not just the models themselves. For example, at Jo-Ann Fabrics, I've recently found sets of 12 LEDs mounted as "strings", made by Darice for use in glass vases with artificial flowers. These light sets come in many different colors, complete with their own battery packs, and are entirely preassembled. I can imagine all kinds of uses, in Sci-Fi vehicles, lighting for figure bases, etc. And again, always make sure to check out the Clearance aisle; I once scored a half a dozen Aztek paint nozzles at Michael's for $3.00 a pop, MSRP closer to $10.00 per nozzle.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark is right...ALWAYS, ALWAYS look the whole store over, not just where you think you'll find kits and supplies.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those Aztek nozzles jumped up in price. The MSRP today is about $16


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Here in the PA/MD area we have Ollies Close-out. Recently they have had ALOT of HAWK/Lindberg kits. According to the ad, there was a fire in the warehouse and these kits had smoke/water damage. They were in perfect condition. They had pretty much all of the Weird-Ohs, and a large variety of other kits.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe they meant the outer cardboard cases had water/smoke damage, Chris, but they did a fine job in protecting the dozen kits contents!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought some smoke damaged car kits once.
When I opened the boxes they looked fine but when I tried to assemble one the gluing edges were all slightly warped. Just bad enough to make them unbuildable.
They were cheap enough to break up for parts though so it wasn't a total loss.

Chris.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Went yesterday afternoon, they only had Larry and Moe (no Curly). Also saw this guy:
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Wolfman-Resin-Bust-X-plus-8-tall-MIB-/23/!B647qGQEWk~%24%28KGrHqQOKjwEynq9B!4tBMyklh6QH!~~-1_35.JPG,
for $14.95, almost bought but passed, not crazy about the pose and cut off left arm.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

fernieo said:


> Went yesterday afternoon, they only had Larry and Moe (no Curly). Also saw this guy:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Wolfman-Resin-Bust-X-plus-8-tall-MIB-/23/!B647qGQEWk~%24%28KGrHqQOKjwEynq9B!4tBMyklh6QH!~~-1_35.JPG,
> for $14.95, almost bought but passed, not crazy about the pose and cut off left arm.


Looks like he should be holding a beer:thumbsup:


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Thankyou for the heads up Deadman!

I needed Larry to complete my threesome...........wait that didnt come out quite right. 
Well you know what i mean.

Cujo.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

cujo said:


> Thankyou for the heads up Deadman!
> 
> I needed Larry to complete my threesome...........wait that didnt come out quite right.
> Well you know what i mean.
> ...


Whatever floats yer boat, Cuj' ol man!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:freak:

Chris.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks!!!! I'm been watching these for year or so. Finally at a price point I can live with.
In for a set.


2 sets left. Not really enough of a bargain to buy and ebay them.
I've seen them usually go for $18-$20 each.

I'm so tempted to do these in grey scale!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have something a lot more twisted in mind for them...
THE UNDEAD KNUCKLEHEADS...


----------

